# New Way To A Make A Breakfast Fattie



## prism (Aug 11, 2009)

*ZIPLOC OMELET *

*(This works great !!! Good for when all your family is together. The best part is that no one has to wait for their special omelet !!!)*

*Have guests write their name on a quart-size Ziploc freezer bag with permanent marker. *

*Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake to combine them. *

*Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green pepper, tomato, hash browns, salsa, etc. *
*Each guest adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake. Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up.*

*Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes [we did 15 minutes]. You can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot of boiling water. *

*Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily. Be prepared for everyone to be amazed. *
*Nice to serve with fresh fruit and coffee cake; everyone gets involved in the process and a great conversation piece.*


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 11, 2009)

If my girls see these photos i doomed. I like it. I have omlete lovers in the house. Thanks, we will try it.


----------



## que-ball (Aug 11, 2009)

I did that for one of my Throwdown fatties!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice idea but I saw that episode of I think it was Emeral or Micheal Cherealo on the food network. Omelets for a crowd.


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 12, 2009)

great idea, can't wait to try it


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great and easy to me...


----------

